# Rockstar Pony



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

He's gorgeous


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

He jumps really cute! It's always so nice when their first big show goes so well.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

He's a beautiful grey! I have a soft spot for them, lol. He looks so professional at his first show.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

He is stunning! You look like you both were having a blast =]


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

congrats!!! what a cutie!


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

Today he was just as awesome. We didn't place in the flat, I wasn't expecting to. There were 26 snd he isn't the most spectacular mover, but he wasn't phased by the ammount of horses in the ring with him. Our first course was pretty good but by out second course he was tired and I didn't have as much horse as I wanted. I am so proud of him though


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

OMG!! again, his beauty astounds me!


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Congrats! Sounds like a wonderful first rated outing 
He's a gorgeous boy!


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

Thank you so much


----------

